# Are there any rehab facilities in Dubai or nearby



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi.

I was wondering if there were any clinics or facilities for rehab in Dubai or semi local to here (e.g. UAE or Middle East).

If anyone knows of any good ones, I'd appreciate the info.

I've been told it needs to be something along the lines of 'the priory' in the UK. A multi-addiction treatment facility for alcohol, opiates etc.

Needs to be a place that accommodates expats. 

I don't know any further details, but if one points me in the right direction it would be great. Google didn't shed much light for me.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

If you get caught doing drugs they don't send you to rehab here they send you to prison and then deport you. 

A rehab clinic for expats here would a be a catch 22. You check into one, thats means admiting to drug use hence jail and deportation. 

Would be a nice bussiness, you wouldn't have to pay for doctors, therapist, beds etc etc. Just a long corridor leading to the inside of a prison cell, after they paid for their "treatment" ofcourse


----------



## veer (May 24, 2011)

desertdude said:


> If you get caught doing drugs they don't send you to rehab here they send you to prison and then deport you.
> 
> A rehab clinic for expats here would a be a catch 22. You check into one, thats means admiting to drug use hence jail and deportation.
> 
> Would be a nice bussiness, you wouldn't have to pay for doctors, therapist, beds etc etc. Just a long corridor leading to the inside of a prison cell, after they paid for their "treatment" ofcourse


Mahahaha u made my day desertdude!!!


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hmmm I seem to remember a newspaper article that seemed to suggest that the authorities were accepting that addicts needed some help. I also think there is a drug rehab centre in Abu Dhabi but, as desertdude said, restricted to Nationals.

The following article seems to suggest a more lenient attitude but I note that as of October of last year, there were no facilities in Dubai, and a 4-year jail sentence was likely for using:

Rehabilitation centre for Dubai's drug addicts on the way - The National

Other articles seem to suggest the best thing is to seek therapy outside of the UAE...


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

There are no rehab facilities for expats. If you have an addiction to prescription drugs you may be able to discuss it with a doctor that you trust or comes highly recommended and honors patient/doctor confidentiality. He may be able to work with you. The only other alternative is to go back to your own country and seek treatment there.

Good luck.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

And refrain from giving any blood tests !


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

lol thanks for the responses guys it's appreciated. it's not for me thankfully but it's someone I know well. I've been in Dubai a while and wouldn't risk such things. 

it's for opiate painkillers which are available on prescription overseas but not here and this person is quite new here. 

Is that likely to get my mate in jail?

cheers.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Wouldn't risk to find out. Minumum mandatory stay at the Inn is four years.


----------

